# Bobcats to move up?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> The Magic and Clippers drew the first and second picks, respectively, in Wednesday's draft lottery. Charlotte Bobcats coach/general manager Bickerstaff plans to contact both teams to gauge their interest in a swap involving the Bobcats' No. 4 pick and other compensation.


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/8770047.htm?1c

Looks like Bernie is interested in Okafor and Howard. Im guessing he is more interested in Okafor because he is a college player and will likely make an impact from day one.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/8770047.htm?1c
> ...


this is really a tough call. How would they trade up. im thinking maybe after the expansion draft they could trade some of their players for okafor, like if they landed keon clark and if the heat left eddie jones unprotected. Then they could package them. 

i have no idea.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Says if they get the right players from the expansion draft, maybe a veteran that Orlando might be interested, and package him and the 4th for 1st.


----------

